# [SOLVED] Dimension 4550 ~ No Sound



## sprtsjnke (Nov 11, 2010)

I just reinstalled Windows XP Pro (SP3) on my Dell Dimension 4550. Was able to get all of the drivers installed and updated with the exception of the Multimedia Audio Controller. In Device Manager, it still has a yellow question mark.

I have been scouring the internet to find help in getting the driver for this and everything points me to the Dell Driver Download site, which doesn't fix the problem. I have downloaded everything I can think of an cannot get it fixed. I like to think I am somewhat computer savvy but this is driving me nuts.

This is the Device Instance ID from Computer Manager/Properties/Details for this device.
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_01421028&REV_01\3&172E68DD&0&FD

Any assistance you can give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dimension 4550 ~ No Sound*

Hi sprtsjnke,

I have moved your post to its own thread.

I have checked the driver code for your computer.
It is a SoundMax driver:

ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R56339.EXE

Does the above driver install or do you get a error during the install?

Was SP3 part of the XP install or was it through windows updates?

Bill


----------



## sprtsjnke (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Dimension 4550 ~ No Sound*

SP3 was part of the XP install. 

I downloaded that driver and when it was installing, I got the following error

"Error installing iKernel.exe (0x1000)"

I have not looked up that error yet but am about to. Let me know if you find anything else. 
Thanks for moving this. I actually started another thread after I had posted this one to that other one. This is the first time I am using this board so I wasn't sure how to post in here. Sorry for the multiple threads. Hoping to get this computer fixed today. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Dimension 4550 ~ No Sound*

It's part of Installshield. Do you have all of the XP updates installed?


----------



## sprtsjnke (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Dimension 4550 ~ No Sound*

XP is updated. Amazing how frustrating this is. It's a stinking driver and I can't seem to get it to download....grrrrrrr.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Dimension 4550 ~ No Sound*

Try this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/810608


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dimension 4550 ~ No Sound*

Try a manual install of the driver through the Device Manager

Download and extract this driver to a folder
Note where this folder is saved
ftp://ftp.us.dell.com/audio/R56339.EXE
Once extracted you will see several sub folders
The actual folder you need is in the SMAXWDM>W2K_XP

Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to (SMAXWDM>W2K_XP).
XP should install the driver.


----------



## sprtsjnke (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Dimension 4550 ~ No Sound*

OMG....that worked. Not sure if it was the fixing of the iKernal.exe error or the ftp link but it is now working. 

Just an FYI...when I clicked on the ftp link, it started the download immediately and when it was done downloading, I clicked on the Setup file in the folder where this downloaded. 

Thank you all who have helped me. I really appreciate everything.

This ticket can now be marked as resolved....successfully using post 6 or 7 or both.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Dimension 4550 ~ No Sound*

Glad to hear you can hear again!

Thanks Dogg for the assistray:
Bill:grin:


----------

